# Problems Building a WAPI!



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Perhaps someone on this forum can give the address of a good source of that special wax
used in the construction of WAPI's? Specifically it is called "Myverol 18-06 K". It has a
melting point that perfectly coincides with the proper temperature for the pasteurization
of water. Since the effect of pasteurization occurs at a temperature quite a bit less than
boiling, it saves fuel if you know exactly when the proper temperture has been achieved.

So...once again...can anyone tell me where I can get this Myverol 18-06 K wax? The rest
of the technique of building the WAPI (Water Pasteurization Indicator) is simple. Trying
to locate this primary ingredient is stumping me!

It is evidently an emulsifier often used in food production. I can locate vendors who will 
sell it in 55 gal. drums...FAR more than I need. A quart would be a triple lifetime supply!

Thanks,

Grim


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> Perhaps someone on this forum can give the address of a good source of that special wax
> used in the construction of WAPI's? Specifically it is called "Myverol 18-06 K". It has a
> melting point that perfectly coincides with the proper temperature for the pasteurization
> of water. Since the effect of pasteurization occurs at a temperature quite a bit less than
> ...


I know you want to make your own, but:

http://www.amazon.com/Sunflair-Water-Pasteurization-Indicator-WAPI/dp/B00F7104EY

Otherwise a thermometer might work as well. Water just has to get to 65 C to be pasteurized.


----------

